# Medical Records Coder; The Provider Services Analyst



## M37155a (Jan 9, 2014)

Cigna Open House January 22, 2014 at the Hutton Hotel between 10am-8pm in Nashville. No need to make an appointment, just stop by and some of the management will be there to discuss the medical coding/provider educator positions. WORK FROM HOME POSITIONS AVAILABLE Please see attached job descriptions.


----------



## andrachowdhury@yahoo.com (Jan 14, 2014)

I am interested in the Medical Records Coder. Where I could send in my resume?


----------



## d_imparato (Jan 15, 2014)

I am interested in the coding position but need to know if you must live in TN even though the position is a work from home position?  Please email me at ladonnaimparato@yahoo.com with the answer or respond on here.  Thank you.


----------



## diane1370 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi, I currently work for Cigna at this time.  Can you tell me how to apply for the Medical Coding position.  I do not see this position on the Employers job site.  My email is diane1370@msn.com


----------

